# portable food stand power supply



## BSSTG (Aug 31, 2011)

Greetings to all,

Political firestorms abound. After being off work a couple of days I come in to find out that a variance given to allow a taco stand to set up along a highway frontage has caused quite a stir. As far as I'm concerned that's an issue for the powers that be. Opinions vary from one extreme to another. That said, in this mornings local paper attention was brought to the power supply. These folks tied into a power pole with a heavy duty cord and cap which I approved and don't really have a problem with. Essentially the same setup as a mobile home.  But, is it legal per NEC 2011? After looking in the code I'm not so sure now.

Looking at chapter 400 uses permitted and not, I don't really see that portable buildings are allowed to be temporary powered. I can't think of another section that would be applicable since it's a commercial type setup. Ideas?

thanks for all opinions

Byron


----------



## Frank (Aug 31, 2011)

Does it still have the wheels under it?


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 31, 2011)

yep, it's got wheels

BS


----------



## pwood (Aug 31, 2011)

with wheels and self contained and driven away every day( our zoning reg) let the health dept deal with them. i would cover the power pole only.


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 31, 2011)

The policy here is for me to inspect them for plumbing, fire stuff and such and as soon as I sign off the health dept inspects them for their stuff. I have never found one yet that didn't need something fixed. I treat them as a regular kitchen for indirect waste in sinks, fire protection stuff, gfci's and all of that. Actually a number of them I have looked at only needed their food prep sinks to have indirect waste connections. I might add that some of these things are really decked out and look pretty expensive.

BS


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 31, 2011)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> But, is it legal per NEC 2011? After looking in the code I'm not so sure now.


How would this be covered under the NEC?



> 90.2(B) Not Covered. This Code does not cover the following:
> 
> (1) Installations in ships, watercraft other than floating
> 
> ...


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 1, 2011)

........................... Chris beat me to it..


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 1, 2011)

Good morning folks,

Yea, but in my way of thinking that a building is a building even if it's on wheels unless it's self propelled. Regardless, I've been here a bit over 2 years and the policy was in place before I got here for the building inspector to check these things out and as soon as the inspector signed off the health dept would come in and inspect them for approval of the food permit and C/O. It is in our local ordinance that prior to a permit being allowed for the sale of food from the health department (food establishment permit), it is required that a C/O be issued by the building deparment. This was somehow modified to where bldg dept., fire inspector, and the bldg guy will sign off on a form and then that form is brought to the city hall where a C/O is issued The reg. does not stipulate any type of building or otherwise. It simply states that the bldg dept must sign off prior to a food permit being finalized. It maybe some muddy water but it is what it is I guess.

I guess the good thing about this is that maybe the powers that be will change the procedures if they see fit. The issue has gotten a lot publicity at city hall and in the paper. The owner of the stand called me a minute ago and said he's happy all of the publicity as it has brought him a ton of business.

Have a Blessed day

BS


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 1, 2011)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> The owner of the stand called me a minute ago and said he's happy all of the publicity as it has brought him a ton of business.


What an interesting world we live in. We have potential grey area code issues and the entrepreneur capitalizes. Gotta love it!


----------

